# Mountain Creek



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I've been there a few times and I really liked the layout of South Peak and obviously that's the main attraction there. However, they could use some more features. It seems like you can get 3 or 4 hits in a row and then there's a lot of wasted space like between Red Tail/Jumping Jack and Cliff Run/Flying Fox. Even the small park there's just a lot of space with nothing going on after Canyon until you get down past the lift/flat spot into Baker's Field and the Gully and all that shit.

Bear Peak is the shit but it's obviously crowded as hell because of how close Vernon is to NYC metro. I didn't go there that much - I'm not strong enough to really style it out on the L/XL park features.

I like it, I just think they need to make use of all their space. If they put a couple hits in those spaces with an option on each one, you'd seriously increase the park capacity and because the lift lines are so long, your line down would be a lot more satisfying.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I've been there a few times and I really liked the layout of South Peak and obviously that's the main attraction there. However, they could use some more features. It seems like you can get 3 or 4 hits in a row and then there's a lot of wasted space like between Red Tail/Jumping Jack and Cliff Run/Flying Fox. Even the small park there's just a lot of space with nothing going on after Canyon until you get down past the lift/flat spot into Baker's Field and the Gully and all that shit.
> 
> Bear Peak is the shit but it's obviously crowded as hell because of how close Vernon is to NYC metro. I didn't go there that much - I'm not strong enough to really style it out on the L/XL park features.
> 
> I like it, I just think they need to make use of all their space. If they put a couple hits in those spaces with an option on each one, you'd seriously increase the park capacity and because the lift lines are so long, your line down would be a lot more satisfying.



i am in full agreement they do have a lot of open space around those area. i've worked at creek for 7 years i've been to the jiblab and the spot where they stash they're jibs they have plenty of jibs to fill the spaces and they do need to put out more hits. if they put more hits on jumpin' jack it make it so much better, they put way to many jibs on that slops and they are not even spread out they are one after another.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't know why, but one of my favorite features out of all the places I rode last year was in Canyon. There's a down bar box option and a down flat down mellow kink bar with a low park bench type box option then two mellow step up's. After that, there was a little tabletop with a mushroom head bonk on it. That feature was so fun, if you tell the park crew one thing to re-erect, tell them that one.


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

I rode creek about 40 times last season, liked the set up alot, glad to hear theres gunna be some new snow equipment. I also wish there was a few more hit after the pipe on bear. i would hit the pipe alot more if there was at least a few hits on the trail down. But im stoked for this season any demo days at creek this season?


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i got word that they are opening at least 5 new restaurants at creek this season the ones that i know of are a brick oven pizza tavern in the lodge and a bbq place in a big part of the out side of the hotel which is awesome cause this town needs something new pizza and chinese food are getting a little old


----------

